
Google Chrome, Firefox Address Bar Spoofing Vulnerability - nhm
http://www.rafayhackingarticles.net/2016/08/google-chrome-firefox-address-bar.html
======
nhm
This is such a neat hack! I wasn't able to figure out how to get a padlock at
the start of the spoofed domain, but as an example, chuck this in your browser
bar `عربي.امارات/google.com/test/test` (no need to hit enter)

*edit: HN removed the unicode lock. It was after the .com

